# Newbie Knaus owner



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Folks,
We bought a Sun Traveller 650LG-RM last August.
Hasn't had many outings to be honest, only 860 miles on the clock ! but hoping to change that in 2007.

From the little use we've had, it seems to be perfect for our needs. (2 adults & 2 small kids). Build quality is excellent. Only fault I could find so far is the locking button on the drawer sticks sometimes, but a good poke at it will sort it out.

Some pics are HERE

Anyone else here have the same/similar model ?

I'm trying to figure out how to make the best use of the enormous garage. At the moment its just a pile of stuff thrown in and rattling around.
The only "big" things going in there will be some bikes, and mabye a kids pedal cart, the rest is things like picnic table, folding chairs, etc etc

Any suggestions for useful storage.. Just stacking boxes, or is there something more suitable ?

Cheers.
Declan


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Hi Declan

Yours looks like a large garage similar to ours. I bought a large plastic box on wheels in Liege last summer. It was then commandeered for shoes, runners, sandals and flip flops. I didn't get it back until we got home. Anyway, we have acquired a couple more and they will be useful for keeping stuff together. In our garage we store:
A full size upright BBQ, PVC Patio table(dismantled) and 6 plastic chairs, 1 adult's bike, 2 body boards, rubber dinghy and paddles, 4 wetsuits, Balls, bats and racquets, boules, various bags of "stuff", camping table, tools, hook up cable, wooden blocks for the steadies, levelling wedges, awning handle, tall rubbish bin, laundry basket. Note that the metal frame of the BBQ gouged a bit of the garage wall(internal wall luckily). 

Hopefully with the boxes things will be a lot more orderly this year.

Regards

IH


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Very nice M/H, I could quiet fancy it myself. Knaus seem very good quality but sadly slightly to expensive for me, so my search for my first M/H goes on.
As for the miles if you need anyone to put some just give me a PM and I will soon sort the mileage out.  

Have some nice trips away this year

Richard...


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

RichardnGill said:


> As for the miles if you need anyone to put some just give me a PM and I will soon sort the mileage out.


lol !

Thanks for the offer .. I'll, errr, ummm, keep it in mind


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Hey Dealgan.

I think I have seen your posts on octane?


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Octane !

Yes indeed. That's me.


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Lovely van!

We looked at them but bit toooo expensive sadly, so we got the Sport Traveller which we're very pleased with. Like you, we have a locker that needs a bit of a push when you turn it to make it shut, but I have the knack now! Like you, have a big garage which contains, amongst other random rubbish slung in:

Waffle boards - ramps - toolkit - table and six folding chairs - flat hose reel - power cable - two wind break screen things - three big translucent plastic boxes in which we put walking boots etc

Haven't travelled far yet, except when bringing it back from Germany! But have had some great breaks in Devon, Cornwall and New Forest. Just pondering where to go this summer...

my three girls love being in the van, so aren't too bothered where we go! 

Next jobs - just bought a seat swivel, which will open up more space. 

Also reversing cameras. I recently had what I think was a good idea about this, wonder what you think? To save making holes in the van, I'm planning to put them inside the top rear window (not sure if yours is the same - ours has two big windows on the back above each other). There are two safety bars that go across the windows, so I'm fixing the cameras to the middle of one of them and running the cable inside (it's hollow). One camera aimng down for reversing, one looking behind as a rear-view mirror. They won't get in the way of the blind at night, because I'm going to fix some sort of locking mechanism to the end of the bar which will let it rotate through 90 degrees so the cameras point upwards, then they aren't in the way. When driving, blind goes up, cameras can then swivel down and lock in the correct position for use. 

Hope you have some great trips!

John


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

...oops should have checked your pictures, i now see (a) you don't have rear windows and (b) yours came with a reversing camera...


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi John.
No rear window ..... what's behind doesn't matter 

The reversing camera was an extra when we were buying. I thought it wise for me since I'm only used to cars/jeeps and I have to reverse out my driveway. I'd probably demolish one of the cars without it !

I like the idea of the second camera to act like a rear-view mirror. Thats one of my pet hates, (especially on Irish roads) not knowing whats behind, unless its stuck to your bumper !

The camera cabling on mine seems to come straight through the body from the camera & then in a very small rectangular duct to the drivers side, then I dont know where. 

I'm told the cable is usually clipped / cable tied onto the existing wiring loom from the engine bay to the rear lights, etc and then routed the easiest way to the camera from there.

There are always the wireless cameras.
I've heard stories of interference, etc, but cant see why they wouldn't work really. I guess downside is the batteries (assuming they are battery powered) would probably pack in when you needed them most and being so high up would be a pain to get at to change.

Mine is currently getting a tv fitted, so hopefully have it back next week.

Have you any pics of yours on here ?

Cheers,
Declan


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

I have a reversing camera and the cable comes in at the back and along the RHS (passenger side in the LHS van) behind the moulding and presses and then i assume down behind the A pillar t obehind the dash.

I was thinking of mounting asecond camera on the RHS of the van so i can see if I'm about to merge into anybody when driving in Uk/Eire.


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey Dealgan

just added couple of pictures of my van 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

Think we might try Brittany in the summer - just about to see what MHFers have posted up about it!

John


----------

